# Monster Gym In Cheshunt



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi All,

Ive just seen the monster gym website www.monstergym.co.uk

I have to say I am impress. Its just a tad bit too far for me to get during the week. Im gonna go there on the weekend to see what its like. Anyone a member there or has been before?

I see they have a good kitchen and supps store. A 150kg dumbell WTF!!!!


----------



## skipstaylor (May 8, 2007)

like the fact it says with all denominations in between...does that mean if some has the 150kg bad boys you will be forced to do an extra few reps with the 147.5's?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

does look good but 30mins from me, might pop in to have a look though


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Did I not suggest that to you in an earlier thread? A few decent bodybuilders train there you'll be in very good company.

MT


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

150kg... you sure it's not 150pounds?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Its an extra 20mins there and back, depends if theres traffic on the M25. I wouls be saving an extra £20.00 a month on gym membership though.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

oliverbrown84 said:


> Its an extra 20mins there and back, depends if theres traffic on the M25. I wouls be saving an extra £20.00 a month on gym membership though.


From barnet go through cuffley it'd be quicker! 20min but it kicks the crap outta Sportz academy!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> From barnet go through cuffley it'd be quicker! 20min but it kicks the crap outta Sportz academy!


It aint Sportz Academy anymore. Its called Parkwood but your right. For the money i pay i aint getting good value.

Whats the arangement for parking and locker/shower facilities?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have trained there in fact the owner has a pic of me on the wall, excellant gym great equipment...


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Gym looks fanstatic. Like the plates they have. Looks the ones at my gym.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i have trained there in fact the owner has a pic of me on the wall, excellant gym great equipment...


What are the changing rooms like? Have they got a steam room or sauna paul?


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

TaintedSoul said:


> 150kg... you sure it's not 150pounds?


It's definitely 150kg and surprise surprise they just sit there gathering dust!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

oliverbrown84 said:


> What are the changing rooms like? Have they got a steam room or sauna paul?


don't know mate i arrive and leave in what i train in....


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh ok paul. im just a bit impatient. Im excited about this gym, there so many crappy gyms around my area. The works is small and has rubbish changing facilities but is only 5mins away from me.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

What is *the* number 1 gym in England?

Is it out of monster and muscleworks? Not been to either of them but they are the main two i hear about!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

You have to go to both and see I guess. Both are just a tad bit too far for me. Im gonna go to both and try them out


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

ah24 said:


> What is *the* number 1 gym in England?
> 
> Is it out of monster and muscleworks? Not been to either of them but they are the main two i hear about!


I dont think there is a league table of gyms as such. Usually its just down to preference/word-of-mouth/recommendations based on personal experiences.

I trained at MuscleWorks at lunchtime, this is one serious gym I tell you.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Muscleworks is in Bethnal Green isnt it? I thought theres one in enfield.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Ollie B said:


> Muscleworks is in Bethnal Green isnt it? I thought theres one in enfield.


MuscleWorks in Bethnal Green & Muscle Limits in Enfield


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh i got ya. soz mate.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Just got back from this gym and i cant believe how many machines there are for each bodypart. Did biceps, abs and cardio today and had a good workout. The bar made me a protein shake with glutamine and dextrose. Also had a nice jacket potato with tuna. Great gym, im going tommorow. Worth the journey.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Ralphy said:


> I dont think there is a league table of gyms as such. Usually its just down to preference/word-of-mouth/recommendations based on personal experiences.
> 
> I trained at MuscleWorks at lunchtime, this is one serious gym I tell you.


If you going for high quality weights. Dumbells upto 65kg's, all benches have their own weights and not a central rack, private locker section, premium lockers, rock climbing wall... then Reebok in Canary Wharf could be on of the top gym. Half the machines go with your body movement and not a rigid forced movement as most machines do.

If you want a metal head gym then sadly this is not it.... I wish it was though.


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

This gym looks awesome, this would wipe the floor with all competition in the north east imo


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Now all we need is one in the South East 

SD


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

^^ Chesunt is the South East, Just outside London:cool:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Okay all we need is one on the coast then 

SD


----------

